# New55 Film kickstarter



## Drizzt321 (Apr 14, 2014)

New55 project, working to creates a 4x5 Polaroid replacement (for 545 holder) has it's kickstarter up (https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/bobcrowley/new55-film). If anyone feels nostalgic, or wants to try and help out the few people still shooting 4x5 please pledge.


----------

